# Any Blackpowder shooters/collectors here?



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

One of the more interesting studies, to me, is the transition period from paper to metallic cartridge revolvers. Especially the Colt and Remington cap-and-ball revolvers converted to metallic cartridges. Not too interested in patent evasions as these represent going off on tangents.

If you are into this would be interested in seeing photos of your guns.

Bob Wright


----------

